# What do you think?



## Fish O'Reilly (Apr 26, 2017)

Here are my two 5 gallon scapes.


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

Is that a repens carpeting? I like the simple and clean look of the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

